# New Model Y, one month in.



## mcmoyer

We ordered in August 2021, received delivery on 11/2/2021. LR AWD, Black exterior, Induction wheels, no FSD, default autopilot only.

The car was immaculate on delivery. No issues with paint, or panel alignment. We already have a 2018 LR AWD Model 3. Compared to that vehicle, this one seems absolutely huge. I've driven the Model X quite a bit and this doesn't feel that much smaller than the X. So much room inside...and that full glass roof is gorgeous. It's hard not to love this car. I still love my M3 just a tiny bit more because it feels more sporty when you drive it.

As of today, 11/30, we have 2300 miles on it. This included 2 400 mile round trips into Texas hill country. 

and now the bad ...

After about a week, we started getting warnings about the right pillar camera being obstructed even though it was completely clear out and the pillar was clean. The warning will dismiss after a minute or so. This has continued on and recently, the left camera has started doing the same thing though not at the same frequency. 

Yesterday, I got in the car to drive it and realized that the stereo had lost all bass. I tried switching sources, changing the eq, etc to get the bass back, but nothing worked so I rebooted. Bass was back. Today I got in the car for a 2nd drive of the day, once again, bass was gone. It was a quick trip so I lived with the sound. I left the car alone for several hours, came back, stereo still lacking bass, so I rebooted.

Here's my biggest issue so far. Phantom/unnecessary braking is off the charts with this car. After the first initial times of using it and my wife getting spooked every time it jammed on the brakes, I quit using it with her in the car. Today I had a 44 mile drive through backroads of Texas. The speed limit was usually 55 or 60 mph. The roads were clearly marked when I used TACC. Of that 44 miles, I used TACC for about 34 miles of it. On the way there, I had 23 episodes of phantom braking, including 2 alarm episodes. Some of these were in curves where I would expect it to slow, but for example, on a curve with a 45 mph suggested speed, it would slow down to 33 mph. It would be slow to speed up afterwards as well. Other times, it would drop 10 mph on a straight road....my only guess was the road with the stop sign that intersected with my road. On the trip back, same route, 19 phantom braking episodes along with 1 alarm (with no cars around me). Luckily during this trip, the roads were so deserted that I never had anyone behind me. 

I use TACC on my M3 daily and while I do have a phantom braking issue every once in a while, it's nowhere near this frequency. 

It's ironic that the self driving features of this car make the drive less enjoyable than just handling the drive manually.

This is my wife's car and I'm starting to feel guilty for talking her into buying this vehicle. Her Infiniti that she traded in, aside from being an ICE vehicle, was a good, solid, well built vehicle. 

I have been a huge advocate for Tesla since I bought my M3 in 2018. If this had been my first Tesla, I would not be the advocate I am today.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

mcmoyer said:


> We ordered in August 2021, received delivery on 11/2/2021. LR AWD, Black exterior, Induction wheels, no FSD, default autopilot only.
> 
> The car was immaculate on delivery. No issues with paint, or panel alignment. We already have a 2018 LR AWD Model 3. Compared to that vehicle, this one seems absolutely huge. I've driven the Model X quite a bit and this doesn't feel that much smaller than the X. So much room inside...and that full glass roof is gorgeous. It's hard not to love this car. I still love my M3 just a tiny bit more because it feels more sporty when you drive it.
> 
> As of today, 11/30, we have 2300 miles on it. This included 2 400 mile round trips into Texas hill country.
> 
> and now the bad ...
> 
> After about a week, we started getting warnings about the right pillar camera being obstructed even though it was completely clear out and the pillar was clean. The warning will dismiss after a minute or so. This has continued on and recently, the left camera has started doing the same thing though not at the same frequency.
> 
> Yesterday, I got in the car to drive it and realized that the stereo had lost all bass. I tried switching sources, changing the eq, etc to get the bass back, but nothing worked so I rebooted. Bass was back. Today I got in the car for a 2nd drive of the day, once again, bass was gone. It was a quick trip so I lived with the sound. I left the car alone for several hours, came back, stereo still lacking bass, so I rebooted.
> 
> Here's my biggest issue so far. Phantom/unnecessary braking is off the charts with this car. After the first initial times of using it and my wife getting spooked every time it jammed on the brakes, I quit using it with her in the car. Today I had a 44 mile drive through backroads of Texas. The speed limit was usually 55 or 60 mph. The roads were clearly marked when I used TACC. Of that 44 miles, I used TACC for about 34 miles of it. On the way there, I had 23 episodes of phantom braking, including 2 alarm episodes. Some of these were in curves where I would expect it to slow, but for example, on a curve with a 45 mph suggested speed, it would slow down to 33 mph. It would be slow to speed up afterwards as well. Other times, it would drop 10 mph on a straight road....my only guess was the road with the stop sign that intersected with my road. On the trip back, same route, 19 phantom braking episodes along with 1 alarm (with no cars around me). Luckily during this trip, the roads were so deserted that I never had anyone behind me.
> 
> I use TACC on my M3 daily and while I do have a phantom braking issue every once in a while, it's nowhere near this frequency.
> 
> It's ironic that the self driving features of this car make the drive less enjoyable than just handling the drive manually.
> 
> This is my wife's car and I'm starting to feel guilty for talking her into buying this vehicle. Her Infiniti that she traded in, aside from being an ICE vehicle, was a good, solid, well built vehicle.
> 
> I have been a huge advocate for Tesla since I bought my M3 in 2018. If this had been my first Tesla, I would not be the advocate I am today.


I would do bug reports whenever the phantom braking occurs and contact Tesla for a service appointment. They will be able to look at the data recorded by the bug reports. It seems to me the is potentially a hardware issue.

I did this in with a constant unsafe lane change at a specific location in nav on autopilot with my model 3 and they fixed the problem 3 software updates later.


----------



## garsh

Tesla blue Y said:


> I would do bug reports whenever the phantom braking occurs


Don't bother



garsh said:


> ...but it also does not record any autopilot information. So don't bother taking bug reports for autopilot issues.


----------



## iChris93

Tesla Vision sucks. Once you get a software update on your 3 that disables the radar and uses Tesla vision, you'll get all the same phantom braking. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464220589758029841


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> Tesla Vision sucks. Once you get a software update on your 3 that disables the radar and uses Tesla vision, you'll get all the same phantom braking.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464220589758029841


Sigh.
I'll turn off the "I want FSD Beta" setting in my car to keep this from happening as long as possible.
Not likely with my current safety score of 83, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> Sigh.
> I'll turn off the "I want FSD Beta" setting in my car to keep this from happening as long as possible.
> Not likely with my current safety score of 83, but better safe than sorry.


I hope they can solve this. They certainly shipped it too early, but that's expected for Tesla with HW 2 and 2.5 needing several months to reach HW 1 parity.


----------



## FRC

I'm not sure what to think. I have beta on my M3P, but I'm not using it. I have a 50 mile round trip that I make twice a week. With beta off, I rarely experience any phantom braking or balking. When I tried the same drive with beta turned on, I counted 28 balks in 50 miles. Is the car using vision only under beta, and both vision and radar under TACC?


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Is the car using vision only under beta, and both vision and radar under TACC?


My impression is that it is using Tesla Vision exclusively. The difference may be that with auto-steer, it's looking for cut-ins and with TACC it's a little more relaxed about that?


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> My impression is that it is using Tesla Vision exclusively. The difference may be that with auto-steer, it's looking for cut-ins and with TACC it's a little more relaxed about that?


So that would mean that delaying the FSDbeta update (as @garsh suggests) is unnecessary since you can achieve virtually the same result by turning beta off?


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> So that would mean that delaying the FSDbeta update (as @garsh suggests) is unnecessary since you can achieve virtually the same result by turning beta off?


I guess I'm confused, you said TACC which is only traffic aware cruise control. Did you mean that or did you mean full autopilot with auto-steer?


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> I guess I'm confused, you said TACC which is only traffic aware cruise control. Did you mean that or did you mean full autopilot with auto-steer?


Sorry to confuse, I meant with autosteer. To me, TACC means with autosteer. AP does not have autosteer.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Sorry to confuse, I meant with autosteer. To me, TACC means with autosteer. AP does not have autosteer.


That's backwards. TACC is only traffic aware cruise control and AP is the combo of TACC and auto-steer.

Anyways, I'm not sure if just disabling FSD is enough. Here is someone who left the beta program to get rid of the excessive phantom braking.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/qrollg


----------



## FRC

My high beam experience aligns with his but not the phantom braking part, odd.


----------



## GDN

The sad part is that with a million cars on the road we can't continue to have the big experiment going on that we do. Any phantom braking issues should be solved within a week or two - or it likely can't be. They have the data they have to make it happen. Something bad will happen and the NTSA will be all over them with a cease and desist and the press will be 180 degrees opposite of what it should be, just as others continue to try and ramp up and or get press time like Mary Bara and The Prez. If Facebook and media outlets want to censor - that crap should have never even been heard. It's time for Tesla to fix the issues and get a good PR/communications group.


----------



## msjulie

> we started getting warnings about the right pillar camera being obstructed even though it was completely clear out and the pillar was clean.


It also happens if the sun is very bright and at the right angle - on my 2018 Model 3. Makes me wonder how FSD will work if the car needs sunglasses!


----------



## FRC

msjulie said:


> It also happens if the sun is very bright and at the right angle - on my 2018 Model 3. Makes me wonder how FSD will work if the car needs sunglasses!


Doesn't it sometimes seem that there are too many hurdles to jump for FSD to ever work as Elon envisioned 3+ years ago?


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> Tesla Vision sucks. Once you get a software update on your 3 that disables the radar and uses Tesla vision, you'll get all the same phantom braking.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464220589758029841


I'm on 40.6 in Canada (no beta FSD).

Ive noticed more (soft) phantom braking episodes using TACC with the past three iterations of software and am convinced that the radar is no longer part of the speed control solution.

I use TACC on two lane provincial highways at speeds between 80 and 90 kph (Autosteer keeps the car too close to the center line for comfort).

After 3.25 years of using TACC in the local region, I knew the areas that would result in a phantom braking episode and if I had the copilot on board, I knew when to disengage TACC and manually control the speed.

However, within the past three months (+/-), all sorts of new areas are triggering soft phantom braking episodes.

I still wish for a "dumb cruise control" option, even if I had to agree to a bunch of legal terms prior to every single drive if I wanted to use it…


----------

